# Good Quality but cheap pigments/loose eyeshadows - Where can I find?



## Piink (Sep 11, 2011)

I have some of the NYX pigments ($3-6), some LA Colors loose eyeshadows ($1), and the ELF Mineral Eyeshadows ($3). I'm looking at getting some of the Jordana Loose Eyeshadows ($2). 

I have a small budget, and I'm a pigment/loose eyeshadow type of person. Where can I find other pigments/loose eyeshadows for cheap that are still good quality? I want multiple colors but can only spend $3 - $6 per pigment.


----------



## thedailyswatch (Sep 11, 2011)

If you wanted to branch out and try MAC pigments, but don't want to spend a lot of money, you can try buying samples of them from websites like www.makeupgeek.com or www.thebeautysampler.com. Both of these sites also offer samples of other brands like Ben Nye and Sugarpill. For between $2-4, you can get decent sized samples of the pigments they have available.

Another great place is www.etsy.com. If you're not familiar, it's a site where people sell products they have handmade. A lot of sellers make great quality pigments and their full size pigments are usually around $5, but they offer samples as well (some sellers give generous samples) for about $1 each.

Hope this helped!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 11, 2011)

Be careful when it comes to indie cosmetic companies because some have pretty bad reputations. There are many that sell fantastic products. Fyrinnae is one of my favorites despite being an "up and down" store meaning they go off line without warning but I've never heard any complaints other than the site going offline. Samples are between $1.50 and $3 depending on what you're getting.

Sugarpill is more on the pricey side ($12 a jar) but you do get a good deal of product.

TKB Trading sells the mica to make your own. Coastal Scents also sells mica. Both sites sell sample sizes.

http://www.fyrinnae.com/

http://www.sugarpillshop.com/

http://www.tkbtrading.com/

http://www.coastalscents.com/

Here's a list of indie companies that have good reputations. Note, I have NOT ordered from any of the companies listed below so I can't vouch for them other than what I've read on these companies.
 


Antoinette's Revolution Cosmetics: http://www.artfire.com/users/AntoinettesRevC 
Black Rose Minerals: http://blackroseminerals.com

Brazen Cosmetics: http://www.etsy.com/shop/BrazenCosmetics

Concrete Minerals: http://concreteminerals.com/shop/

Darling Girl http://darlinggirlcosmetics.ecrater.com/

Dawn Eyes Cosmetics: http://dawneyescosmetics.com

Detrivore Cosmetics: http://www.detrivorecosmetics.com

Evil Shades: http://www.evilshades.com

Facebomb Cosmetics: http://www.etsy.com/shop/facebombcosmetics

Geek Chic Cosmetics: http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com

Glory Box http://www.etsy.com/shop/GloryBoxCosmetics?ref=ss_profile

Kiss My Sass http://kissmysasscosmetics.com/

Linnaeus Cosmetics: http://linnaeuscosmetics.com

Lost in Makeupland:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/LostinMakeupland

Love Hues:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/LoveHues

Meow Cosmetics: http://meowcosmetics.com

Moi Minerals: http://www.etsy.com/shop/moiminerals

Morgana Cryptoria: http://www.morganacryptoria.com/

My Beauty Addiction: http://www.etsy.com/shop/mybeautyaddiction

My Pretty Zombie: http://www.etsy.com/shop/mrsevils

Persephone Minerals: http://www.etsy.com/shop/VictoriaLynn85?ref=pr_shop

Rockeresque Beauty Co.: http://www.rockeresque.com/

Sassy Minerals http://www.sassyminerals.com/

ScaredyCat Cosmetics: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ScaredyCatCosmetics?ref=seller_info

Shiro Cosmetics: http://shirocosmetics.com

So Appealing:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/SoAppealing

Sobe Botanicals: http://sobebotanicals.com/

Spellbound Cosmetics: http://spellboundbyjynx.com/

The Chequered Lily:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/TheChequeredLily

Venomous Cosmetics: http://www.venomouscosmetics.com


----------



## onlytheobsessed (Sep 12, 2011)

Sobe Botanicals has a product called "stick it" -- which is really really comparable to Fyrinnae's pixie epoxy! you should check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 12, 2011)

I highly highly recommend TKB  you can't beat $1.50 for a tb of pigment


----------



## Piink (Sep 12, 2011)

The stuff from TKB - I think it is Mica(?), but do you have to buy stuff to add into it to make it an eyeshadow or can you use it straight out of the bag/container?

I'm off to check out the other places mentioned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Piink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The stuff from TKB - I think it is Mica(?), but do you have to buy stuff to add into it to make it an eyeshadow or can you use it straight out of the bag/container?
> 
> I'm off to check out the other places mentioned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Depends on how you want to use it. You can mix it with other bases or use it straight. Many companies sell mineral shadows that typically are just straight mica, some add a base like titanium dioxide (example Micabeauty aka MicaBella, they also go by another name). It's an absolute rip off when you look at the ingreidents and see they're charging around $14 to $15 a (small) jar (less than 5 grams) for something that's essentially straight mica ESPECIALLY when you can buy a pound of mica for a few bucks. (And I'm not just talking about Micabeauty but all the other mica mineral companies out there that sell mica eye shadows.)

ELF's mineral shadows contain:

Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride, Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Oxide, Boron Nitride, Silica, Tocopheryl Acetate(Ve) , Retinyl Palmitate(Va), Panthenol(Vb), Magnesium Ascorbyl Phosphate(Vc). May Contain: Iron Oxides(CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), Manganese Violet (CI 77742), Ultramarine Blue(CI 77007)
Mineral Silk is also basically just straight Mica:

Mica, iron oxides, may contain ultramarine pink, manganese violet, ultramarine violet, or ultramarine blue.
So long answer short - yes you can use mica straight but you'll need to use a primer to get it to "stick" to your eyes. BUT be aware that not all mica is eye safe (example Cellini Red from Coastal Scents is not eye safe).

Like I mentioned there are indie companies out there who sell samples, typically under $2 each, and you get a generous amounts to play with.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Piink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The stuff from TKB - I think it is Mica(?), but do you have to buy stuff to add into it to make it an eyeshadow or can you use it straight out of the bag/container?
> 
> I'm off to check out the other places mentioned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)



I have used tkb without the base for like a year and just recently bought the base.   IMO it works just fine without it.


----------



## hune916 (Sep 12, 2011)

It's not much, but Urban Decay has 3 of its Loose Pigments on sale for $1 now on their site:

http://www.urbandecay.com/loose-pigment/172,default,pd.html?start=9&amp;cgid=9999&amp;prefn1=isOnSale&amp;prefv1=true


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 12, 2011)

I HATE those pigments bleh


----------



## Piink (Sep 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HATE those pigments bleh


Why do you hate them?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Piink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do you hate them?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/120012/urban-decay-loose-pigments-1-riiiiight-now/30#post_1792432

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/120012/urban-decay-loose-pigments-1-riiiiight-now/60#post_1792481

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/120012/urban-decay-loose-pigments-1-riiiiight-now/60#post_1793563


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 12, 2011)

haha thank you zadi!


----------



## angel5ace (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi you have got to try Barry M Dazzle Dusts - in the UK they are 4 pounds sterling each but there are regularly offers of buy 2 get one free. The quality is phenomenal, and they have every colour you can imagine, although there are only a few matte shades.

Check them out at www.barrym.com they do ship to the States although you may find it expensive alternatively, check Ebay.


----------



## Kellylovesricky (Sep 12, 2011)

Beauty from the Earth has good ones and each week you can get the color of the week which is a full size jar at the sample price, $2


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

In the US, there's Jesse's Girl (around $3.99) at RiteAid. There's also (at most dollar type stores) LA Color ($1).


----------



## Rubydoll (Sep 12, 2011)

La Femme sparkle dusts are *THE BEST*!!!!

I use them daily, they have really pretty colours, are highly pigmented, and last ALL day until you have to physically take it off with makeup remover.

If you google La Femme cosmetics you'll find many results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xp


----------



## Rubydoll (Sep 12, 2011)

La Femme sparkle dusts are *THE BEST*!!!!

I use them daily, they have really pretty colours, are highly pigmented, and last ALL day until you have to physically take it off with makeup remover.

If you google La Femme cosmetics you'll find many results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xp


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the US, there's Jesse's Girl (around $3.99) at RiteAid. There's also (at most dollar type stores) LA Color ($1).



I've only seen like 2 Jesse's Girl nail polishes at rite aid   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would die if I found the eyeshaodws


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

My RiteAid is a new one - opened earlier this summer - so they have a ton of stuff the older RiteAids (in my area) do not have.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 12, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I only know of 2 rite aids in my area-ish  and they are both like a 15 min drive


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

Just for you Bonnie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jesse's Girl mica shadows.













(Runs and hides.)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 12, 2011)

omg ZADI you're eeeeeeeeeeevil


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg ZADI you're eeeeeeeeeeevil




LOL Yes I am.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 13, 2011)

haha


----------



## Hannah Morris (Apr 13, 2014)

Check out alohanani.com


----------



## DeSha (Apr 13, 2014)

Second on Brazen Cosmetics!! I think that @zadidoll listed them earlier in the thread as well.

I love their eyeshadows. Great colors, excellent payoff and long lasting. Even though I am a palette girl, I use these shadows often.


----------



## beautyblogbs (Apr 16, 2014)

I love the Mica Beauty loose pigments. I've gotten a few of them in my Ipsy/Birchboxes. I use them all the time with the MAC fluid fix +


----------

